# How big is your adult male GSD?



## RyanJoshua (May 21, 2014)

Just curious to see some full grown weights of everyones german shepherds. 
Thanks!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

25" between 74-76 pounds. He's 4.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

25.5 and 85-90 pounds. He will be 2 this month.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

65 pounds 2 years old


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

80 lbs. and almost 3 years old


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

My two year old male ranges from 80-85 lbs. My five year old male also ranges from 80-85 lbs. Both are lean.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Cruz is 1 1/2 yrs. old. He's a tall, long and lean 95 to 98 lbs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Grim is one year and weighs fifty to fifty five pounds. He is a small male who will probably fill out more.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Jaeger is 4 1/2 yrs old, weighs 106 lbs and stands approx 28 1/2 inches at the shoulder. Tall and long, lol. He is full blooded, we adopted him thru MVGSDR when he was 17 months. Don't know how he got so big, but he's our baby!


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

2.5 year old male 28" tall and 90lbs.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

3 1/2 years old. 24 1/2" and 76 lbs


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wildwolf60 said:


> Jaeger is 4 1/2 yrs old, weighs 106 lbs and stands approx 28 1/2 inches at the shoulder. Tall and long, lol. He is full blooded, we adopted him thru MVGSDR when he was 17 months. Don't know how he got so big, but he's our baby!


My female is 28.5 tall and weighs 78. She is very slim and slender and has some legs on her She takes the male down every time.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Kaze is 26" and 90-95 lbs, so slightly over the breed standard. He was underweight when we adopted him in April, at 86 lbs (2 years old) with ribs showing. He could stand to gain more muscle to balance out, and we are working on that. Below I've referenced the breed standard, and also posted before/after pics of Kaze.



> The German Shepherd Dog is a *medium-size*, slightly stretched, strong, and well muscled, with the “bone” dry and firm in the over-all construction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo is WG/Czech working lines. Intact 5 yrs old 93# and 27".
Long and lean


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

I swear Jane something about your boy" if he were black reminds me a lot of my first Cherokee 26 in. 105
Stahl 27 in.98

Stahl my boy!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

26 inches tall, 75lbs and gaining. .hes got killer lanky legs, hes my little Gisele Bundchen  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bill do you have any more photos of Cherokee? What lines did he come from? 
Both your boys are very handsome!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Jane I got Cherokee 35 years ago he was working line as you can tell never got his papers" he was solid as a rock body and nerve" he was trained sch. The old way guard of ob. Exc. My first p.p.d. trained him when going to school to train dogs. Something about your boy reminds me.Bill

Stahl my boy!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thank you for sharing those! Karlo has been commented on by a couple of judges and 'old school' helpers that he reminds them of dogs in the past too. One judge started reminiscing during our critique about the good ol' days when dogs were dogs, lol. We failed our trial(tracking), but it was nice to hear his comments and helped me push thru when we trialed again a couple weeks later.
Seeing Stahl with a stick hanging off his canine like that reminds me of Karlo....he does the same thing with his toys!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I like your shorts bill  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Jane I love the pic of you guys with the sheep! I know Cherokee was supposed to be west German " sent you a p.m.Bill

Stahl my boy!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

You would have really liked my disco suit" miss Leslie
I feel old just kidding" I still play basketball with my boys.Bill

Stahl my boy!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol that is awesome! My fiance who is much older then me still wake boards and skateboards wiyh his dudes lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Shadow was about 95# in his prime. Czech lines.










Buddy was about 105# in his prime Shadows Brother and also Czech lines










Dude American Byb rescue dog 52# at 7 months










and I know you didn't ask about females but Tasha WGSL at 92#'s.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> Shadow was about 95# in his prime. Czech lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you remember Tasha's weight at 8month mark?



Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Thewretched said:


> Do you remember Tasha's weight at 8month mark?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


Tasha is a rescue. I didn't get her until she was almost 7 years old.  Sorry.


----------



## RyanJoshua (May 21, 2014)

Some great information here already, thanks for sharing everyone! Bear is 7 months now and I last weighed him a month ago @ 57.5 lbs 
Here his is around then with my 5 year old mix Layla (31lbs)


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Ruger is 3 years old and is only 70 lbs. I get asked all the time if he is a female because of his size. His frame is light though so It is good that he stays lean.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Look at the ranges! It's really a mystery when you get a pup.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Gnash is 80 lbs









Creasy is 90 lbs (right)


----------



## Brooke (Dec 21, 2010)

83.5 and just about to turn 4. Actually his birthday is 7/11. Happy Birthday Blitz!!!:wild:


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

103 lbs at three years of age and a solid boy he is I call him my russian 44 lol I think I may trim him down to 96lbs or so


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

So glad to see that the majority of dogs are within the breed standard. I sure wish my Kaze and Nara were not oversized, but you get what you get sometimes, especially when you rescue/adopt. I'm still working on getting Nara to lose weight, as I was in denial for so long that she was all muscle and no fat. She gets tons of exercise, but I think I was overfeeding her to compensate for the amount of daily activity. She's gone down from 90 lbs to leveling out around 76. I will see if I can get her under 70 lbs, but it might not be healthy for her at 24.5", West German lines. Kaze, on the other hand, needs to gain probably another 5-10 lbs of muscle mass. I'm working on that as well! He's already over the standard at 26" and 90+ lbs. He's long and lanky, with HUGE paws.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berlin is coming up on 2 years and is 25inches and ~75-80lbs.

http://flic.kr/p/nVDpbt


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Jaxx is 28 inches tall and I think 87 pounds if I remember correctly, lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice bell shaped curve around 85 lbs for a male. Exactly what you would expect in the breed.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky-Rescue- 80lbs-about 12 years old-28 in or pretty close.need to measure his length some time he seems extra long. In his youth he was 85lbs to 88.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My boy Ace turned 4yrs old last month, he is 28" and 88lbs, he is very lean.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Sinister*
Male
5 years old
85 pounds
28-28.5 inches at the shoulder
Neutered at 15 months old
He is lean and long


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Almost 6 years old, 24.5", 70lbs give or take a pound or two (69 in summer, 72 in winter). He is KKL1, V-rated, UKC Champion.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

counter said:


> So glad to see that the majority of dogs are within the breed standard. I sure wish my Kaze and Nara were not oversized, but you get what you get sometimes, especially when you rescue/adopt. I'm still working on getting Nara to lose weight, as I was in denial for so long that she was all muscle and no fat. She gets tons of exercise, but I think I was overfeeding her to compensate for the amount of daily activity. She's gone down from 90 lbs to leveling out around 76. I will see if I can get her under 70 lbs, but it might not be healthy for her at 24.5", West German lines. Kaze, on the other hand, needs to gain probably another 5-10 lbs of muscle mass. I'm working on that as well! He's already over the standard at 26" and 90+ lbs. He's long and lanky, with HUGE paws.


Actually Kaze is not over the standard height wise, he is within the standard for males. Male GSDs per the AKC standard are between 24-26 inches at the shoulder.

https://www.akc.org/breeds/german_shepherd_dog/breed_standard.cfm

*"Size, Proportion, Substance: *The desired *height* for males at the top of the highest point of the shoulder blade is 24 to 26 inches; and for bitches, 22 to 24 inches."

My male is over the standard height wise by between 2-2.5 inches and he weighs 85 pounds and is lean. Are you sure that Kaze is an ideal weight? You say he is between 90-95 pounds and you think he needs to gain another 5-10 pounds? That sounds like A LOT of weight for a dog that is 26', are you sure your scale is correct?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

My Sting is oversize - 30 inches tall, 130 lbs. Be interesting to know what the others in the 110 lbs. category weigh and how tall they are.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Liesje said:


> Almost 6 years old, 24.5", 70lbs give or take a pound or two (69 in summer, 72 in winter). He is KKL1, V-rated, UKC Champion.


wow that's a great dog my puppies father I just like that hope she grows up and look like him


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden is almost 5 years old and around 83lbs

4/7/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Wuma is 2 and a half years old and about 74lbs

6/1/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## RyanJoshua (May 21, 2014)

Bear weighed in at 67lbs today. He's 7 months now.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Komet is probably 64 - 65 cm tall - runs about 80 pounds and is lean....could gain a few more as he fills in

Lee


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Our adult dog, now 4, 5 at the end of September, is around 120 pounds. He's a rescue, so we have no idea of his breeding. He's 27.5 inches tall, but blocky, and is the kindest dog you could imagine.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Raina was on a diet from 95 pounds and I think I have her at 89-90 now. I'll know in a couple weeks at her annual checkup. Pyrate at his healthiest was 110 pounds - his parents were 115 and 120, very tall dogs. I started getting him to drop weight when hips starting giving him problems around 5 years old. When he crossed the bridge he was down to 98 pounds.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My male is 5 years old, 28" tall and around 80 pounds (sometimes a pound or two lighter).


----------



## onyxkaiser (May 21, 2014)

counter said:


> Kaze is 26" and 90-95 lbs, so slightly over the breed standard. He was underweight when we adopted him in April, at 86 lbs (2 years old) with ribs showing. He could stand to gain more muscle to balance out, and we are working on that. Below I've referenced the breed standard, and also posted before/after pics of Kaze.


He's gorgeous.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

onyxkaiser said:


> He's gorgeous.


Thanks! I will tell him you said that. And just for you, here are the other 2 pics that came out from the photo session:


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

Tiger 27" 75lbs 1yr3mos

Bolt 26"85lbs 2yrs6mos Bolt has gained at least 15lbs from year 1 until now


----------



## cethlen1621 (Nov 6, 2013)

Not sure height/length but he's about 6 years old and weighed 88.2 lbs when we went in for a few vaccines on Tuesday. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

At 1 year ,are they consider adults ?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

RyanJoshua said:


> Bear weighed in at 67lbs today. He's 7 months now.


Oh my gezzzes... I just absolutely love your dogs colors.!!! ((Envious))


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

pyratemom said:


> Raina was on a diet from 95 pounds and I think I have her at 89-90 now. I'll know in a couple weeks at her annual checkup. Pyrate at his healthiest was 110 pounds - his parents were 115 and 120, very tall dogs. I started getting him to drop weight when hips starting giving him problems around 5 years old. When he crossed the bridge he was down to 98 pounds.


Do you Remember how much your gsd weighed in at 6 months?


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Charlie is 87.6 pounds. His weight really hasn't changed at all in the past 18 months. He's around 3 years old. 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I love your dogs smile. He kinda has the Same markings as my boy .


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

Skipper'D just hit the 90lb mark at 18mo weigh in...


----------

